# pertinant post on Harpsicord,it was made in 1390 but not harpsicord until 17th era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Why? from what i heard and read in books, the first harpsicord was built by flemish or germans but only used by renaissance italian of early 17 century like Andrea gabrielli or fews english William Byrd , than im thinking how come we dont have any harpsicords player until this late renaissance era but they exist since ars subtilor and renaissance debut , then why aren't they any harpsicords composer oof the ending 14 th century or 15 we know of?

How come an instrument exist for more than a hundred years and no one played it until later why why why, i wanna know if you dont tell me , i will pronnonced the secret words and oath of a freemason, have a nice day.

All i know is organ started whit Cypriano de Rore, but did he mess around whit a harpsicord we dont know .. from what i heard he did ain't...

Than who were the very first harpsicord players of history?
wikipedia in unclear about it, but know it's inventor my book dosen tell me when harpsicord was used , in medieval lore(ending) and renaissance debut, common guys tell me please i want to know.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Two 15th century sources of keyboard music are the Buxheimer Codex and Codex Faenza. Marcel Pérès plays some of the latter on a harpsichord like instrument, and the group Tasto Solo used some sort of harpsichord like instrument for their recordings of the former. There was a release a couple of years ago of German 15th century music which used a clavicitherum, by Corina Marti and called Von Edler Art. René Clemencic's clavichord recordings may be worth digging in to, though from memory they're slightly later. 

What I'm not sure about is how much the instrument is specified by the tablatures of this period, or whether you're supposed to use you judgement and what's available. My suspicion is that the boundaries between plucked instruments with or without keyboards, clavichord, and organs, are pretty porous.

If you're getting interested in pre modern keyboard music then I'll just memtion that my favourite recording at the moment is by Daniel Beilschmidt, called Fortuna Desperata. Organ and bells mostly.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Like Mandryka said, the boundaries between music for various keyboard instruments were very vaguely defined. Essentially with most things you find in 15th and 16th century sources, if there's no pedal part, you can probably play it on a harpsichord, a clavichord, or a clavicytherium. So modern performers use a lot of different instruments to perform this music. 

As to why we don't know the names of the composers, unfortunately instrumental music in those times had to take a back seat. Masses and motets and chansons were 'important' music. If you look into keyboard and lute repertoires of the time, at least around 60% of it is arrangements/transcriptions of vocal music.


----------

